# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αναζητηση τυπου βιδας

## Spiros77

Καλησπερα στην παρεα, εχω ενα πολυμπριζο με περιεργες βιδες, ειναι flat με τρεις εγκοπες, ξερετε μηπως πως λεγεται αυτος ο τυπος βιδας?

https://ibb.co/tzCqSLT

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σφήνα είναι νομίζω δεν έχει πάσο . πυρακτώνεται και φυτεύεται η σφήνα μέσα στα πλαστικά .

----------


## nyannaco

Έχει πάσο, αλλά το κεφάλι είναι έτσι διαμορφωμένο ώστε μπορεί να βιδωθεί μόνο, όχι να ξεβιδωθεί. Εγώ την ονομάζω σιχτιρόβιδα, και τον κατασκευαστή με διάφορα κοσμητικά. Μόνο με ειδικό εξολκέα βιδών (κάτι σαν αυτό) αν τα καταφέρεις να τη βγάλεις, είναι και βαθειά! 
Εναλλακτικά, με τρυπάνι μέχρι να φας το κεφάλι (της βίδας, όχι το δικό σου).

----------


## andyferraristi

> Μόνο με ειδικό εξολκέα βιδών (κάτι σαν αυτό) αν τα καταφέρεις να τη βγάλεις, είναι και βαθειά!


Δεν ξέρω εάν μπορεί να κάνει δουλειά αυτού του τύπου ο εξωλκέας γιατί μιλάμε για πολύ μικρής διαμέτρου κεφάλι ...

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτό μόνο με δοκιμή θα το μάθει. Άλλωστε, έδωσα και εναλλακτική  :Wink:

----------


## Spiros77

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια, ηθελα να το ανοιξω για να βαλω μακρυτερο καλωδιο, θα δοκιμασω με τρυπανακι να φαω την βιδα, δυστηχως δεν χωραει ο εξωλκεας.

----------


## Papas00zas

Το φόρουμ ΕΧΕΙ χώρο για εικόνες λέμε....
Χώρια που εκτός σβήνονται μετά από λίγο καιρό

----------

mikemtb73 (25-10-19)

----------

